# How can I correct my dog when I'm not even there?



## HMV (May 17, 2010)

My 5 month old puppy (Inchy) knows full well that she isn't allowed on the furniture. 

For the past few days I have noticed dog hairs on the sofa and yesterday after I returned from shopping I heard her jump off it when I put the key in the front door. This morning I went for a shower, on my return to the bedroom I heard her jump off the bed and sure enough there was an indent in the quilt where she had been. (I wouldn't mind if it was the wife's side of the bed, but it wasn't. ha ha ha (only joking))

So, I don't want to correct her after she has jumped back down because it's then too late and the dog will have no idea why she is been corrected and she is too quick and clever to be caught in the act.

Any Ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Crate her.


----------



## HMV (May 17, 2010)

Tried it, she howls constantly when in a crate and the neighbors complain.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Well you can't leave a 5 month old puppy alone in the house so is she confined when your gone?
This is when you need my newest invention, they are very large mouse traps made of plastic and you set these on your couch bed etc. and if they jump up onto them they will snap and scare them off. Of course they will not snap so strong that they would hurt the animal just keep them off. Of course I have no idea where you would get such a thing but I always said it would work.
Try laying open sheets of news paper on your items she jumps on or even through a small chair on top. 
My girl loves the bed but she just had knee surgery so we had to place items on the bed so she wouldn't jump on it.
Last thing is catch her in the act so you can scold her. Pretend you are leaving or taking a shower , whatever just catch her in the act.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

How long did you try crating her before you stopped? Did you actually train her to be quiet in it or did you just put her in there everyday? It's not something that happens overnight, and the fact is, she cannot be left to have the roam of the house at 5 months. Unsafe for your stuff (proven now) and her.


----------



## patrons_haus (May 17, 2010)

I have used a mat that shocks or emits sounds on my couches, after having my female Weimeraner accidently ripped up cushions on the sofa's and it works well, however a crate is the best way to keep them off furniture when you are not around to supervise.


----------



## HMV (May 17, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Did you actually train her to be quiet in it .


 
She is quiet in it, she will sit in it as happy as a bug in a rug and as quiet as a mouse when I'm in the house, the problem starts when when she hears the front door close. The second I open the door she is quiet again, the same as the furniture the second she hears me coming she jumps off. I'm been out witted by a dog lol


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

They don't know full well that they are not allowed on furniture. Dog brains don't really work that way. They do learn that they can't get on there in your presence if reprimanded. Dogs are very situational in learning. About the only way to stop it in your absence is to do something that is noxious or scarey to the dog. I have preferred to manage things like this though. We use a crate or outdoor large pen when the dogs are not supervised.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah, that wouldn't fly in my house. My dogs must accept their crates at all times. I would work on desensitizing her to the sound of the front door in her crate. Put her in her crate and open the front door, close the fron door, open the front door every time you walk by. And ignore her completely. Walk by her crate, but don't look, don't make noise. She'll wonder what the heck is going on?! Weren't you leaving without her?

I would also work on giving her things in her crate that will take her some time to work on when you leave (or when you fake leave). I like large Bully Sticks, Kong toys, Everlasting Treat Balls, Holey Rollers with frozen hot dogs shoved inside (I like the football shaped one), or Primere makes some Busy Buddy chew toys that have special gnawhide rings that you can put in there. 

These things combined together should get her to accept her crate readily when you leave, and keep her and your furniture safe!


----------



## daniellem (Mar 6, 2010)

Not sure if it would work for a dog but to keep the cat out of the babies crib we lined it with aluminum foil before the babies came home and never had a cat jump back in

If you do line your couches and bed with aluminum foil be sure and post a pic


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm with the others, how did you crate train? 

You still crating her AT NIGHT, beside your bed? So you can be there and reassuring to teach her that THE CRATE ROCKS!!!!

Still crating her for short times during the day when she is REALLY tired out from all the one on one, exercising and socialization? So she'll rest with her filled kong and chill while you fold laundry/vacuum/clean the bathroom?

If you ONLY crate her when you leave, then of course she will yell. You just abandoned her and the normal reaction is to call you back cause CLEARLY you forgot her and have no idea she is 'stuck' in a crate....

Puppy Crate Training - The Safe, Humane, and Effective Way

The Right Way and the Wrong Way to Crate Train Your Dog - Part One

Crate Training Dogs: The Right Way and the Wrong Way - Part Two - Pets

Is Puppy Crate Training . . . Great Training?


----------



## tx250 (Jun 16, 2010)

Those are some great crate training websites, thanks for sharing.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Have you tried leaving a radio on in an adjacent room and leaving without any fan fare? 

I mean, everyone has a routine, you get your car keys, your purse, and your shoes on and leave. Are you saying, "Be a good girl, I will be back, or acknowledging the dog when you leave?" 

I might be best to put the dog in the crate, and then go in the other room for an hour. 

Then let her out for a few hours, then put her in the crate, and leaving the radio in the other room on, step outside for a few minutes. 

Also, giving her something safe to work on in there, but not anywhere else might take your leaving off her mind.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

If you can't or won't crate, at least limit which rooms she can get into while you're gone. Most people who "fail" at crate training either lose patience too soon or are too sympathetic to the puppy's screaming.


----------

